# Jason Hairston article - C.T.E.



## Bouldertop (Dec 16, 2014)

Here's an article on KUIU founder Jason Hairston - As he had apparently thought, his autopsy revealed that he did have C.T.E. - the progressive degenerative brain disease caused by repeated head hits.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/31/...&module=trending&pgtype=Article&region=Footer


----------

